
IKEA Releases Free Design for Garden Sphere That Feeds Entire Neighborhood - rmason
https://earthwithoutpoverty.com/2020/04/24/ikea-releases-free-design-for-garden-sphere-that-feeds-entire-neighborhood
======
ipsum2
(2017). Blogspam for [https://ikea.today/green-dreams-
growroom/](https://ikea.today/green-dreams-growroom/)

I wonder how successful the Growroom has been, 3 years after release.

~~~
brianbreslin
Are they missing all the lighting and irrigation in this plan? I don't see the
LEDs or the power supply.

------
thanksforfish
GitHub link for the design: [https://github.com/space10-community/the-
growroom](https://github.com/space10-community/the-growroom)

------
D13Fd
I think “feeds entire neighborhood” may be a bit of an exaggeration.

~~~
daenz
It's clickbait. They're grossly underestimating the size of a neighborhood,
and grossly overestimating the frequency that you can harvest food that can
sustain adults. There's also no sources on their claims, so it's just plain
old clickbait.

~~~
hvs
I think it might be able to be an herb garden for a small neighborhood. But
that's about it.

------
throwawaysea
Can such a design really be sustainable though? I would think that it is much
harder to implement sustainable practices in such a small scale.

------
joshspankit
For anyone that’s curious:

\- It’s released by SPACE10, which is IKEA’s design lab (or one of?)

\- Actual plans on Github: [https://github.com/space10-community/the-
growroom](https://github.com/space10-community/the-growroom)

\- This definitely came up a few years ago, with the same nonsense
blogspam/clickbait strategy

------
redis_mlc
1) 10m x 10m is enough to supplement a neighborhood, not 3m x 3m.

2) I can see a lot of ladder accidents in the future!

~~~
atrus
Where are those numbers coming from? I've always been interested in how much
space you _really_ need to sustain X amount of people, but I can't find any
real research. I'm probably not looking at the right combination of words, so
I was wondering where you had gotten that number.

~~~
harrisonjackson
The best articles I've found on this topic were by preppers. Don't have a
specific link to share but a quick google should yield some good results. Lots
of preppers blogging about sustainable gardening, rabbit breeding populations,
coffee substitutes, and more.

------
duxup
This seems small and I'm not sure how much it will actually produce...let
alone maintenance.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Okay, who wants to build one? :)

~~~
arkis22
You're totally right. I don't really want to build one on my own. I would
however be SOOOOO WILLING to spend like 5-10k on a home grow operation. I
don't think I have the experience to build something efficient on my own.

~~~
CoolGuySteve
I'd buy one from Ikea and maybe a green house to erect around it. Pretty
strange that a company with infinite amounts of particle board and plywood has
left us holding the bag here.

My year of technical high school woodworking has unfortunately left me unable
to build rounded planters like that.

Speaking of which, it's also not really clear to me why it's a sphere instead
of a pyramid or a couple shelves. Doesn't look as cool I guess.

------
starpilot
We'll start over! Live in villages!

------
dave333
sphere is about the worst design - cube, cylinder, cone or pyramid would be
far superior

------
bobblywobbles
This is great, thanks for sharing!

